# What's The Best Concert You've Seen?



## Kruzty (Nov 27, 2008)

For myself,,hands down,,,Pink Floyd.Been to 2 of thier concerts and was amazed both times.They set the standard on both sound and show.


----------



## stalebiscuit (Nov 27, 2008)

hmmmm

the adicts put on a good show, but not the best

the business show was probably the smallest, yet most dangerous and craziest one, but not the best

id say gwar and SYL, just because it was all that is awesome


----------



## nickfury510 (Nov 27, 2008)

stephen and damian marley with knaan at the filmore about 2 years ago........


----------



## Aurorabusa (Nov 27, 2008)

Best concert? Pantera with White zombie at Red Rocks in Colorado.Fuck yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## dahamma (Nov 27, 2008)

I can't remember what year ,but Testament and Megadeth opened for Judas Priest wicked awesome.Ithink it was 88 or 89.


----------



## dodoy (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,
I coem form China, The best concet I have seen is our country 's female singer songzuying's. Very excellent.
__________________
www.bagssky.com


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2008)

30 seconds of slayer before my leg got broken and i was wheeled out in a wheelchair.


----------



## Kushcrosser (Nov 27, 2008)

The Grateful Dead when Jerry was still alive!! Then...Further Fest...when Bob Weir and the rest of the band came back to town. I also went to Ozzy's No More Tours Concert in 94, fucker has been touring ever since...lol


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Nov 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> 30 seconds of slayer before my leg got broken and i was wheeled out in a wheelchair.


lol that's salty


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 28, 2008)

gwar was pretty cool. i have no idea what that was, but i think i got some in my mouth. :/


----------



## Bubba Kushman (Nov 28, 2008)

John Mellencamp still souds great and put on a great show. He had a female rock violin player in the band. Never thought you could rock out with a violin but she was amazing!


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Nov 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> gwar was pretty cool. i have no idea what that was, but i think i got some in my mouth. :/


gwars music blows, but getting showered by an aliens giant prosthetic penis is the epitome of metal


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 28, 2008)

Hard to say which was best, been to so many through the years.

best lineup, atmosphere, and LENGTH (they played forevah) has to go to

Pure Prairie league - they started the event. Totally kicked ass and tight.

Marshall Tucker - In the middle of the ticket (tough spot really). Good but a bit flat and crowd was ANXIOUS for....

Grateful Dead - They played for I don't know how long, hours and hours and hours .. It was their Terrapin Tour. They were awesome and I've seen them at least a dozen times.



Ok, must roll joint now Pavlov....



out.


----------



## Kruzty (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh yeah the dead,Those were'nt concerts those where partys .Seen alice cooper several years ago and that was a killer show.But did'nt hold a candle to the pink floyd animals tour in soliders fields chicago.Dam,showin my age again.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Dec 5, 2008)

Ive been to so many great shows... the ones that stand out were the Floyd shows I saw in high school, all the dead shows kinda blur together(but in a magic good way).. Phish(got to meet them after in 93? or was it 94?), Allman Bros. Dylan, ... actually, the best show I have ever seen, was Neil young last year... I love Neil.. that was pretty amazing...


----------



## dgafaboutanyone (Dec 5, 2008)

had to 4 sure be kingspade/kotton mouth kings >_<


----------



## riolman (Dec 5, 2008)

Arch Enemy was amazing! They sounded perfect, if you would of closed your eyes at the concert you would of thought you were listening to a CD.


----------



## Bugscreen (Dec 5, 2008)

Except for the fact I was so damn high I am pretty sure it was Pink Floyd when they toured in 93.


----------



## Shpongle Spores (Dec 5, 2008)

The David Gilmour (Pink Floyd) concert was the best, I went with my dad though so I couldn't smoke. 
The Schwag (Grateful Dead tribute band) is my 2nd choice. 
Slightly Stoopid would be my 3rd choice.


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 7, 2008)

Jay-Z and Friends at the Staples Center was pretty awesome...

jay-z
freeway
bleek
beanie sigel
mary j. blige
snoop
pharrell
redman
method man
dmx
foxy brown

...all on the same stage...glad someone maced R. Kelly to make it happen


----------



## MaynardTOOL143 (Dec 7, 2008)

metallica with down and sme other band in columbus ohio it was the shit


----------



## Wild (Dec 7, 2008)

Muse and the Chili Peppers. It was the lights that did it as much as anything


----------



## tusseltussel (Dec 7, 2008)

i would have to say dead milknem, the stickmen, ministry or thrillkillkult.
ween. the dead, the roots, less claypool.. i cant choose.........thers so many younder mntn string band is always a great show

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8aEvRJPwE0


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 7, 2008)

Ummmm.... let me think.... Oh yeah.....One of the 100+ Grateful Dead shows. Probably my favorite was spring 92.... did spring tour back stage/on stage. Good times!

*******Thank you Dennis and Steve.... if either of you read this!!!!


----------



## Forsaken5678 (Dec 7, 2008)

ISIS without a doubt. I have seen this band multiple times and they always deliver. If you don't know who this band is then pls look them up! Heaviest band ever and that is not an understatement. They are so heavy live your face melts off...


----------



## Forsaken5678 (Dec 7, 2008)

oh yeah...torche and boris were really good too. Pelican is also amazing live.


----------



## cheeseysynapse (Dec 8, 2008)

Guided By Voices - New's Years Eve 2001 or 2002 (can't remember) at the Cat's Cradle in Chapel Hill. 

That was the night I learned Rock hadn't died.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 8, 2008)

Since I've already posted my best, I'll add an honorable mention. I saw "The Decemberists" last year. They were very good and a fun concert.


out.


----------



## SalaDank (Dec 9, 2008)

went to a tv on the radio concert recently and it was bad ass.


----------



## Reeny (Dec 10, 2008)

Might be old school but Tom Petty puts on one of the best concerts ever. Saw him at the Mile High Music festivle in Denver and he still is amazing. He was much better than Dave Mathews was on the following night.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 10, 2008)

Anyone been to a Pat Metheny concert? That is one tight group of musicians hittin those notes. Metheny plays at some points so quick his hands seem to blur. And he only plays smaller venues with good acoustics, so the sound is smack dead on.
Some concert halls are hideous for acoustics, stadiums are the worst of them.


out.


----------



## Moldy (Dec 10, 2008)

Cream, 1967 while tripping on Sunshine .... or 1966 The Yardbirds... Dates may be off a little since it's been a few years.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 10, 2008)

Moldy said:


> Cream, 1967 while tripping on Sunshine .... or 1966 The Yardbirds... Dates may be off a little since it's been a few years.



C'mon be honest..... you don't remember much from those concerts do you?  



out.


----------



## tusseltussel (Dec 10, 2008)

Reeny said:


> Might be old school but Tom Petty puts on one of the best concerts ever. Saw him at the Mile High Music festivle in Denver and he still is amazing. He was much better than Dave Mathews was on the following night.


 he will always be better than dave mathews on any night


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 10, 2008)

It would have to be Coachella 07...a fuckin orgy of greatness!!

steely dan was pretty rad too


----------



## ganjaman13 (Dec 10, 2008)

robin trower at the park west in chicago


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 10, 2008)

hanson at the sparks county fair..


----------



## triptonic (Dec 10, 2008)

havent really been to alot of concerts. used to be heavy into rock but over the last 6months or so iv been gettin into D&B. best recent event i was at was chase & status + dillinja in edinburgh last month. that was a night to remember!


----------



## daveof59 (Dec 10, 2008)

AFI at the Underworld, Camden. Fuck I wasn't even an AFI fan at the time but they totally killed it that night.


----------



## Willie North (Dec 10, 2008)

Daft Punk by far !
Alive!!!


----------



## flowergurl (Dec 10, 2008)

*Rush...Moving Pictures Tour*


----------



## ChinaCat (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats the best concert... 12-10-2008 05:45 PM gratful dead blows.

To the person who gave me negative rep.....

A little lesson:

1. Learn how to spell.... Grateful Dead... not gratful dead

2. Not polite to leave -rep and not sign it

3. Wow... the one point killed me

4. Karma is a bitch

5. Opinions are like assholes.... everyone has one and they all stink

Thanks for sharing, my "mature" friend! And yes... I still love the Grateful Dead.... but I will re-evaluate my choices by your suggestion..... tick tock tick tock.... yep... still love them.


----------



## BadDog40 (Dec 10, 2008)

Neil Young at Red Rocks 1985.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 10, 2008)

Someone gave you a neg rep for liking the Dead? 


Well sign me up for a neg rep then..... they were the BOMB!! Nooblet.




out.


----------



## SweetTooth36 (Dec 10, 2008)

System of a Down was pretty sick to see in person...


----------



## poutineeh (Dec 10, 2008)

for me, easily radiohead of this year. even if you dont like their music, their light show and camera work was enough to entertain any high person. god it was tight. and if you like their music, 2.5 hours of them playing is heaven.

mars volta is my second. even as much as i love them, they didnt compare to radiohead for me. 

and daft punk would be sweet, willie!


----------



## SweetTooth36 (Dec 10, 2008)

I saw Tool about a month ago and it had the best light show and visuals Ive ever seen at a concert. But SOAD was my best


----------



## DWR (Dec 11, 2008)

I went to earth wind & fire concert and barry white  

hahaaaaaaaaaaaaa its was pretty sick .... ^^


----------



## Tomogchi (Dec 11, 2008)

The apsolute best concert i have ever gone to..
Northern lights (lol, right? theres also a church called northern lights, convently next door to the concert hall/bar).
Shadows fall
Damage Plan
Lamb of God
__________ opener
ROCKING show. Too bad it was the night before dimebag got shot... Fuck man, he was such an inspirational person.. I got to smoke with him after the show and he was prolly the nicest person you'd ever get to meet......

Next best would be
Albany Armory:
Soilwork
DevilDriver
Lamb of God
Killswitch Engage
And im missing one or two bands.

That was an insane show. It was also one of the shows lamb of god got fined for, for the WALL OF DEATH. Thats a fucking insane moshpit. and i love moshing... Cept for when the military peeps get in it. steel toe boots + 6'5" of 400 lbs army dude tends to hurt when theres 8 or 9 of em in the pit, and they tear shit up.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Dec 11, 2008)

Tomogchi said:


> and i love moshing... Cept for when the military peeps get in it. steel toe boots + 6'5" of 400 lbs army dude tends to hurt when theres 8 or 9 of em in the pit, and they tear shit up.


fuck I hate those guys. and they never leave the pit from the opener to the headliner. I can imagine a ton of them at lamb of god too...


----------



## Moldy (Dec 11, 2008)

> C'mon be honest..... you don't remember much from those concerts do you?


Yeah, Crossroads and White Room, Still can't get them out of my mind. 
Train Kept a Rollin" by the Yardbirds is still one of my favorites at about 135 Db's.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 11, 2008)

Sweet.

Yah, Cream had it all and that's no lie. I was a big fan of Blind Faith as well, though never had the privilege of seeing them live. .. 









out.


----------



## Iceman1326 (Jan 23, 2009)

RUSH - Show of hands tour
Hank Williams Jr - Man of Steel tour


----------



## old pothead (Jan 23, 2009)

Alice Cooper welcome to my nightmare.Grand Funk with B.B. King,Almond Brothers,Cream,Cat Stevens,too damn many to remeber.OPH


----------



## old pothead (Jan 23, 2009)

They were all great.Alice Cooper,Grand funk railroad andB.B.King,
Cream,Almond Brothers,Z.Z.Top,Pink Floyd,too darn many to remember.OPH
Freakin satelite internet sh!t,sorry for the double post.


----------



## weedyoo (Jan 23, 2009)

phish sugarbush 
greatful dead boston garden

sts9 atlana


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Jan 23, 2009)

i dont kno if anyone knows who they are but , devil wears prada play some sic shows, and also a day to remember also rock hard!!


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Jan 24, 2009)

Pink Floyd put on a hell of a show when I saw them play in HS. Also, I have been to many a magical Dead show... Neil Young was just amazing in concert... I have seen tons and tons of shows.... Neil Young was one of the best concerts I had ever seen. I met Phish at a show in 94.. Early 90s Phish shows were pretty special...


----------



## carcass91 (Jan 24, 2009)

Saw Maiden last year. Man, they define PERFECTION.
Went for Satyricon and met Frost personally...man, that band have some Attitude...but i love frost!!....

Opeth playing live today..but i cudnt make it


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

*metallica/rolling stones nov 13, 2005 SBC san francisco ca*


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Jan 24, 2009)

Michael Franti & Spearhead, opened by The Sol*Illaquists of Sound and Cherene Anderson were fucking DOPE!!
So was Tea Leaf Green.
And The Who.

No real BEST. They all kicked ass


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 24, 2009)

*supertramp/pink floyd...nashville tn. 1979....*


----------



## LandofZion (Jan 24, 2009)

The staples center has some good shows. I saw Pink Floyd twice once at mile high stadium and once at the rose bowl. The show they put on was amazing. The ladys singing backup were better live than on the album. I still have the tour shirts and pull them out once in awhile for bragging rights lol. I only saw the dead once in Domigez Hills outside of la. I was like 19-20 and went without water, didnt even think about it. Then some old hippie dude passed me a joint that floored me. I will never go to a concert without water again lol.


----------



## smoking chef (Jan 24, 2009)

pink floyd detroit 1994. first time they did dark side cover to cover since 1972 ! Amazing


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Jan 26, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *supertramp/pink floyd...nashville tn. 1979....*


hmmmm

I am VERY jealous of you


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 26, 2009)

*metallica at wembley stadium(england)...july 8, 2007(my birthday)*


----------



## Immortalica (Jan 26, 2009)

Actually the only concert I've ever gone to was Iron Maiden back in June '08. It was fucking great. I got soooo stoned.


----------



## kiddcuruption (Jan 26, 2009)

GWAR!!!!!! hands down!!!! first time i seen em they cut g.w.bush head off them fucking ate his guts, then raoed paris hilton!!!


----------



## LandofZion (Jan 26, 2009)

Is it my imagination or is the drugs at shows like the best in the whole world? At floyd in like 87-88 i was like 17 and i sat next to this kid like maybe 11 or 12. He busted out a box and said you smoke man? I kinda laughed and said arent you going to be late for school kid. Anyway he must have robbed his dads stash because it was bomb so i offered him so shrooms. But shows bring out the yummy stuff for shure.


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Jan 27, 2009)

Theres a pretty small jam band from down here called Perpetual Groove [or P Groove]. Their music isn't that great, but i've never seen such an awesome light show...


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah, when I used to see Phish in early 90s I was in HS. We had just started seeing "kind buds" around and at the Phish shows my team and I always scored killer herbs that were so new and exciting for us. We had never seen herb like that! It was a cool time! And the acid........ oh the acid............. man those were some good times... friends and I donated 5 bucks to greenpeace and won the raffle and hung with Phish after one show! that was cool... good times....


----------



## puffntuff (Jan 28, 2009)

This years rock the bells in San berdo it was on my bday and I was three rows from the front dead center stage


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 28, 2009)

*rolling stones...memphis tn. 1995 blind melon opened...got my rolling stones tattoo at this concert. tattoo you*


----------



## Puffster (Jan 28, 2009)

santana warmed up,clapton main act.both bands on stage for layla.1973 open air,i believe i saw god!!!


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Jan 28, 2009)

The Rolling Stones are the best band in the world. Who has more great songs than Mick and Keef? Nobody


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 28, 2009)

*in 40 years of concerts, I have been to more stones concerts than any other. probably eagles or metallica after that...*


----------



## Tizzle312 (Jan 28, 2009)

Lil Wayne Boardwalk Hall Atlantic City 
best fuckin show ive ever been to in my life , everybody was high as hell on all kinds of shit smoken blunts and the security didnt do shit 
and everyone was blasted singing "i feeel like dying "


----------



## BadDog40 (Jan 30, 2009)

LandofZion said:


> Is it my imagination or is the drugs at shows like the best in the whole world? At floyd in like 87-88 i was like 17 and i sat next to this kid like maybe 11 or 12. He busted out a box and said you smoke man? I kinda laughed and said arent you going to be late for school kid. Anyway he must have robbed his dads stash because it was bomb so i offered him so shrooms. But shows bring out the yummy stuff for shure.



That reminds me of 15 years ago when I drove a limo. I drove David Bowie to his concert in Denver (helluva nice guy BTW) and part of the deal was a free ticket. So during the concert the guy next to me hands me a lit joint so without thinking I took a few healthy hits. I got so fucking blasted all I could think about for the next hour was 'Uh Oh... I'm to fucking stoned to drive Bowie!'


----------



## LandofZion (Jan 30, 2009)

BadDog40 said:


> That reminds me of 15 years ago when I drove a limo. I drove David Bowie to his concert in Denver (helluva nice guy BTW) and part of the deal was a free ticket. So during the concert the guy next to me hands me a lit joint so without thinking I took a few healthy hits. I got so fucking blasted all I could think about for the next hour was 'Uh Oh... I'm to fucking stoned to drive Bowie!'


Thats a pretty bad ass night. Bowie prob sent him to make sure you were in a proper frame of mind. lol


----------



## twostarhotel (Jan 30, 2009)

not all my favorite bands but shows where the crowd and the band both were awesome
engine down, denali
rage against the machine
chk chk chk
blindside
the vandals
13 and god
there have been too many good performances
its been awhile though since ive seen a really good show


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Jan 30, 2009)

I saw THE NATIONAL in October 2007, The Crystal Ballroom, Portland, Oregon.

Best show of my fucking life. The crowd were so receptive, the band were right-on, and I have never had a better time in my life. Unbeknownst to me, I smoked a joint outside of a drug rehab center in between sets. Until the lady who ran the place came out and was like, "what the fuck are you doing, you're smoking drugs outside of this drug rehab facility." Oops, sorry bitch.


----------



## budzsack.com (Jan 30, 2009)

Smokin Grooves!! I got like 10 autographs @ that concert,.. and I was slaughtered ;P


----------



## DeweY (Jan 30, 2009)

I Gt Real Pissed Before i went and saw the pussy cat dolls they were soo fit and loads of hotties in the crowd shit music tho ..free tickets cant complain


----------



## twostarhotel (Jan 30, 2009)

yeah id see them too for free tickets who wouldnt thats like admiting you havent watched a music video purely cause there were hot girls were all animals
oh i saw the notwist a few weeks ago they were awesome one of the guys was playing a nintendo wii instrment he was just up there waving the sticks it was pretty cool


----------



## tipsgnob (Jan 30, 2009)

*the kinks opening for queen..louisville ky. 1986*


----------



## pitchforksandtorches (Feb 3, 2009)

well. i dunno me best ever, but i had a frikkin riot seeing the butthole surfers in wolverhampton in ??july?? 08..
met up with a bunch of my oldest, baddest mates, drank too much, smoked too much and took too much (lol, legal piperazine thingies, was totally wankered). remember only 3 songs, musta scared a heap of people with our freaky behaviour.... apparantly gibby stopped the gig to tell us we were a bunch of assholes, not that i remember 
a friend of mine also wet himself, which was genius entertainment!
thats only part of the storylol, probably wont share the rest , but..ah! good times


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 7, 2009)

I would say the three best concerts I have ever been to were Black Sabbath, Lynyrd Skynyrd and Van Halen (some may have called them Van Hagar at the time).
A concert that I did not expect to enjoy much that really turned out to surprise the heck out of me and was really good was Elton John. My girlfriend at the time wanted to go and I went just because she wanted to and thought I wouldn&#8217;t like it but he put on such a fantastic performance that I was very impressed even though I am not a big fan of Elton John. 

I would say the concerts that were the worst I have ever been to was a Rod Stewart concert, it was SO BORING that I could hardly stay awake and then as much as I love their studio work The Allman Brothers bored me, and that was each of the three times I saw them. It is like in almost every song they go into a 20-minute jam that sounds so much like the last jam that it is like you keep hearing the same song over and over again and at times their jams are so long that you can forget what song they were playing. 
They are really talented and as I said I love their studio work they just aren&#8217;t much fun to see live. Many bands are exciting to watch let alone listen to but The Allman Brothers Band all seemed to be really bored up on stage and did not excite the crowd. 
One of the times I went to see them I was right up front and had a great view of Greg Allman and even though I had front row seats I brought some binoculars because I like to zoom in on the finger work of lead guitarists as much as I can but I found myself watching Greg Allman much of the time. He looked so totally bored that it was a real downer. 
He would sit in the middle of his semicircle of keyboards and when not playing just stare with a blank look on his face. At times he would light a cigarette and stare off backstage and other times he would walk off stage and then when it came time to play a little he would walk back to his keyboards and lean over, not even sitting down sit times, and play a little and then walk off stage again like something was more interesting back there than it was to him to be in front of a crowd. 
The best moment I ever had at a concert was the last time I saw Black Sabbath on one of their reunion tours. I had second row seats that were dead center right in front of Ozzy. As many of you most likely know Ozzy loves to throw buckets of water on the crowd and to spray them with something like a super soaker that is attached to a hose. He nailed me with a bucket of water and later I managed to get his attention by holding out my fist and showing him a skull ring I wear. 
It is the same skuul ring that Keith Richards wears, bought at the same place, The Great Frog in Loondon, and I bought it from the same sales lady that sold Keith his. Ozzy has one and Alice Cooper has one (you can see his in the movie "Wayne&#8217;s World" when Alice holds out his hand for Wayne and Garth to kiss after they kneel before him saying "we&#8217;re not worthy, we&#8217;re not worthy.") Billy Idol has the same ring and you can see it in the Adam Sandler movie "The Wedding Singer" when near the end Billy is sitting on a plane seat with his arm draped over the back talking to "Robbie," Adam Sandler." You can see Keith Richard&#8217;s ring in the third "Pirates of the Caribbean" flick when he is looking through the pirates code.
Anyway I think Ozzy spotted it and recognized it because he got a really big grin on his face and picked up his hose and hit me right in the face with the spray. He sprayed my face so long I was starting to cough and choke and I held up my hand to block the spray to get a breath of air. Ozzy lowered it down to my chest and just stared at me grinning really big and gave me a moment to catch my breath and then raised it up and plastered me right in the face again. I think it must have been shown on the big screens because the crowd went wild. 
What made it so great for me is because I had enjoyed Black Sabbath and Ozzy so many times over the years and for those few moments it looked like Ozzy was really enjoying himself and to me that was like I was in some small way paying him back for all I had gotten from him and the others over the years. Also in a very small way since the crowd reacted like it did making me figure it was being shown on the big screens it was almost like being a minor part of the show for everyone that might so that made it really fun too.


----------



## Blueberryyum (Feb 13, 2009)

Tool in 07' holy shit that was crazy.


----------



## Camel (Feb 13, 2009)

Good Riddance, the best, but close second would be Propagandhi
Both in small clubs


----------



## captain792000 (Feb 13, 2009)

probably a toss up between Manson, Iron Maiden, Rob Zombie, and 3 doors down...lol....yes 3 doors down, they put on great shows....


----------



## ghosthorse (Feb 13, 2009)

*Probably say Pink Floyd back inearly 70's but saw a lot of good concerts in Winterland S.F. like Greg Allman, Black Sabbath, Peter Frampton, lots more Bummed that I've never been to a Neil Young show love him. Saw Crosby and Nash in Berkeley long time ago Carol King came out as a guest. Many years ago Saw Doobie Brothers when they were first out there, but one of the jamminest shows was Leon Russell in Tallahassee Fla!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## WiRE (Feb 13, 2009)

I have to say the best concert I have attended goes to Les Claypool and the fancy band. They blew me away.

The best concert environment goes to Dark Star Orchestra; the crowd was amazing at that show and I ended up seeing like 5 people I had not seen if forever. Plus the mushies helped


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice Ghosthorse! I saw Neil play last fall (finally) and I have to say that was the best show Ive seen in awhile.. He is amazing. I also saw Leon Russell play with his two daughters at a little bar several years ago and he does put on a hell of a show....Pink Floyd I saw in the mid 90s... ya know who put on a good show? Blind Melon...


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 16, 2009)

*Hard choice.. visual.... Floyd, Kiss... musical Zepplin, Tull, Yes and Moody Blues..*


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Feb 16, 2009)

I love Zeppelin, Tull, Yes and Moody Blues! wow you have seen some classics Twisty


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> I love Zeppelin, Tull, Yes and Moody Blues! wow you have seen some classics Twisty


*I grew up during the best music era... my 1st show was Grand Funk... I saw Hendricks at a small arena... I remember the prices..one show.. Deep Purple, Cactus and buddy miles... also Rod Stewart and the faces, 10 cc and Bad Company.. both those shows were $5.50.. so with my $10.00 allowance..tickets 5.50. acid $2.00...and 5 joints at 0.50.... good times...*


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> I love Zeppelin, Tull, Yes and Moody Blues! wow you have seen some classics Twisty


 
I have seen Jethro Tull numerous times over the years and all but the last time it was fantastic. The last time I saw them Ian Anderson could not hit any high notes and had a peddle he would step on when it came to high notes that evidently electronically altered his range raising it to a higher level. I think his voice is shot. Maybe he was just sick or something and it was a temporary cheat but it seemed evident that his voice was gone. In some songs where there were high notes he just sang it different and went lower or went just slightly higher but for every high note you could clearly see him stepping on a peddle. I was in the third or fourth row so it was clear as could be to me. Maybe people farther back, especially in the nose bleed seats couldnt see it but anyone close could. 

They still put on an entertaining show but the quality of the past was gone when it came to the vocals. 

What did turn out to be a major treat is that when I bought the tickets I never checked, or even cared, who else would be playing. All I cared about was seeing Tull again so I never checked who would open and we had gotten to the concert and were heading to our seats and I saw a family with a son that was I would guess around 10 years old and the son asked who would play first and his dad said Procol Harum and I almost soiled myself. I had never had a chance to see them before and my level of excitement at least doubled. 

They were great and sounded exactly like their old recordings and were actually better than Tull because of Ian Andersons vocals.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> I grew up during the best music era... my 1st show was Grand Funk... I saw *Hendricks *at a small arena... I remember the prices..one show.. Deep Purple, Cactus and buddy miles... also Rod Stewart and the faces, 10 cc and Bad Company.. both those shows were $5.50.. so with my $10.00 allowance..tickets 5.50. acid $2.00...and 5 joints at 0.50.... good times...


 
You did mean Hendrix, right?


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 16, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> You did mean Hendrix, right?


*Oppps... yeah.... actually the last show I saw was Tull... last labor day approx. The only other original member was Martin Barre... it wasn't what I was expecting.. they did a weird version of Aqualung....... I just bought Bursting Out..the live CD...... *


----------



## frusciantecedricomar1 (Feb 16, 2009)

The Mars Volta in April of 08 was the best.
my first was alice cooper in 05. I saw the who in 06 and that was awesome. rush wasn't that great, but it was worth the money (june 07), and jethro tull the night before johnny winter (who i got to meet which was awesome. the guy couldnt even open his eyes.) seein modest mouse march8, psyched


----------



## Boneman (Feb 16, 2009)

I know this is not main stream music...but I have seen alot of groups in concert and one of the best shows ever was ........drumroll.........

The J GILES BAND


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> Oppps... yeah.... actually the last show I saw was Tull... last labor day approx. The only other original member was Martin Barre... it wasn't what I was expecting.. *they did a weird version of Aqualung.......* I just bought Bursting Out..the live CD......


 

If you saw my message about the last time I saw Tull and how Ian Anderson couldnt hit high notes that may explain the different version of Aqualung. Some songs I heard them play the last time were different versions and if you paid attention what was largely different was lack of high notes where either it would go down or stay roughly the same but change rhythm a bit and there would be a different inflection in the vocals that I guess was added to make it appear to be changing while not really changing in pitch. 

I may be wrong, and I hope I am, but I think Ian Andersons voice is shot and he cant pull off what he used to so he changes things and like in the case I mentioned about the last time I saw Tull he relied on electronic assistance to alter his voice raising it when and where he couldnt. 

It was sad to me. It was sort of like seeing an old Muhammad Ali not able to dance on his toes anymore and with slow hands taking a beating instead of dishing one out.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 16, 2009)

*It was the same for Deep Purple.. I went to Live 8 and he couldn't hit the notes in Speedking and took them a semi tone down... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 16, 2009)

*the beatles...memphis 1966...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeKpShKvQCA


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 16, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *the beatles...memphis 1966...*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeKpShKvQCA


*You're lucky.. I was outside in the park outside the arena when they played in Montreal....
Got shit from the folks for taking off..I was 10 or 11... 64 I think..... 
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *You're lucky.. I was outside in the park outside the arena when they played in Montreal....*
> *Got shit from the folks for taking off..I was 10 or 11... 64 I think..... *


*I was 12 and it was my first concert. my brother was in college in memphis and I went to visit. when he informed me we were going to the beatles concert I almost shit myself.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 16, 2009)

*I was alway a beatles fan.. I have all their 1st release singles.... I should sell them one day...... *


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Feb 16, 2009)

Twisty and Bricktop you are my kind of music lovers.. I swear, the best show I have seen, and Ive seen a bunch in my time, was Neil Young. I always loved him, always, have all his albums and he was just amazing! I have met and hung out with Phish, Les Claypool and Leon Russell.... I love music. I dont watch tv, my house is just always filled with music... Im a huge Byrds fan also. You guys ever listen to Roy Buchanan? He is a phenominal guitarist.. if you are into the Band you maya heard of him. I believe I read he almost joined the Band before they got Robbie Robertson...


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> Twisty and Bricktop you are my kind of music lovers.. I swear, the best show I have seen, and Ive seen a bunch in my time, was Neil Young. I always loved him, always, have all his albums and he was just amazing! I have met and hung out with Phish, Les Claypool and Leon Russell.... I love music. I dont watch tv, my house is just always filled with music... Im a huge Byrds fan also. You guys ever listen to Roy Buchanan? He is a phenominal guitarist.. if you are into the Band you maya heard of him. I believe I read he almost joined the Band before they got Robbie Robertson...


*The Messiah will come.. great tune... I see you put Leon Russel, I was always a big fan of his... I was lucky to see all the big acts except for the Who.. Elton John, Van Halen.. those are the only mega bands I never got to see.... At Live 8 Neil Young played.. it was his 1st show after his aneurysm ..... and a fine job he did...*


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> Twisty and Bricktop you are my kind of music lovers.. I swear, the best show I have seen, and Ive seen a bunch in my time, was Neil Young. I always loved him, always, have all his albums and he was just amazing! I have met and hung out with Phish, Les Claypool and Leon Russell.... I love music. I dont watch tv, my house is just always filled with music... Im a huge Byrds fan also. You guys ever listen to Roy Buchanan? He is a phenominal guitarist.. if you are into the Band you maya heard of him. I believe I read he almost joined the Band before they got Robbie Robertson...


 
While not my favorite performer, music and style-wise, I will say that Neil Young is highly talented. His stuff is just not my cup of tea and then with me be being a Tar Heel, living in North Carolina, well as it has been said " a Southern man don&#8217;t need him around anyhow." Regardless his is highly talented and I have heard that he puts on a great show. 

I mentioned it before but an old girlfriend, not old as in she was old but as in one from the past, wanted us to go see Elton John and again I always thought he was a highly talented musician but being a Black Sabbath and Lynyrd Skymyrd etc. sort of guy I wasn&#8217;t thrilled to go but so she wouldn&#8217;t cut me off for a week I went. 

Well it turned out to be such an utterly fantastic show that before we got more than about a dozen steps or so from our seats I told her if he comes back to town we had to see him again. 

Even if some performer or groups music isn&#8217;t your favorite if they are really electric or really nuclear on stage it will more than make up for the fact that when listening to the radio you may turn the channel when one of their songs come on and you can have a really great time and love every minute of it. 

Somewhere around six or eight years back I saw Skynyrd and Peter Frampton opened for them. I was really pumped to see Frampton, plus of course to see Skynyrd again, but I had to feel really bad for Frampton right after he came out on the stage. 

When he was introduced the females in the crowd screamed their heads off and when he walked out and was mostly bald and what hair he had was very short and his cheeks were sagging and he didn&#8217;t look like he did on the cover of Frampton comes alive with long flowing wavy hair and that cute young face they all stopped screaming like someone flipped a switch and you could hear a loud gasp like they were expecting the 70&#8217;s Frampton and were totally shocked. 

Well he played and he played his ass off. I think his guitar work was better than in the past, he sounded cleaner and every bit as fast if not faster. His show was great but the babes were sure disappointed by what they saw. 

I like some of The Band&#8217;s work but not as much of it as many people did. To me their songs were either great or not good. It was like, according to my taste in music, there were no or at least very few average or just decent songs. They were the best or the worst with no middle ground going by my taste. 

But then I could say the same about a handful of other groups I liked. I loved some Alice Cooper songs and others I wondered why they spent the time and money to bother to record them. Some Deep Purple songs were like that too in my opinion. 

Someone who has had a great career and been in a number of big bands and then went off on his own, though he did not always play music that was really my favorite type of music, but who I think is one of the very most talented musicians of my lifetime is Steve Winwood. 

He is amazingly talented. I am just going by memory here and cannot remember the name of the CD off the top of my head but he had a home built with a recording studio and he wrote all the songs and laid down every track of every instrument and of course the vocals and mixed it all himself. That&#8217;s a pretty talented guy. 

Besides all the other things he was a part of you cannot forget one of the real classics that he co-wrote and did the vocals to and that is "Low Spark of High Heeled Boys." 

That song was like a whole career in just the one song. Then with songs like "Can&#8217;t Find My Way Home" he seldom did anything that was not impressive even if it is not as hard of rock as some may like etc. Toss in songs like "While You See a Chance" and "Valerie" and you have to say bravo. It is all just so damn good that you have to appreciate it regardless of what your normal tastes are.


----------



## Dimefan89 (Feb 16, 2009)

MegadetH, Columbus, OH 9-21-07, it was awesome I thought I was going to die at one point because the moshing was intense.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 16, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> While not my favorite performer, music and style-wise, I will say that Neil Young is highly talented. His stuff is just not my cup of tea and then with me be being a Tar Heel, living in North Carolina, well as it has been said " a Southern man dont need him around anyhow." Regardless his is highly talented and I have heard that he puts on a great show.
> 
> I mentioned it before but an old girlfriend, not old as in she was old but as in one from the past, wanted us to go see Elton John and again I always thought he was a highly talented musician but being a Black Sabbath and Lynyrd Skymyrd etc. sort of guy I wasnt thrilled to go but so she wouldnt cut me off for a week I went.
> 
> ...


*I saw frampton about ayear ago at the opryland hotel...he did black hole sun..it was awesome.*


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 16, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I saw frampton about ayear ago at the opryland hotel...he did black hole sun..it was awesome.*


 
He is very talented. I think that even as big as he was at one point to a degree he has been overlooked or underrated because he did not maintain the massive success he achieved with "Frampton Comes Alive." 

But then how could someone maintain that level of success? 

The Rolling Stones went through periods of less than high quality music. At times they might have had a good song or two on an album but the rest were mediocre. 

At one point Aerosmith was hardly heard from and then the worked with Run  DMC and redid "Walk This Way" and a whole new generation found them and suddenly they were filling arenas again. 

A fantastically talented group, Queen, had all but died out when it came to having a following and then "Waynes World" came out and again a whole new generation heard "Bohemian Rhapsody" and their CD sales shot through the roof. 

So regardless of talent it is hard to remain on the top of the mountain. The other trick, that is not easy to accomplish, is to remain together long enough to get a good core following and then also of course to have enough hits of high enough quality that again younger generations will like them. 

Many bands of the 60s and early 70s had some of the very most talented and famous names of rock today but they did not stay together long and never reached their zenith together but had they remained together they would be beyond just legends today. Then of course had they not broken up some other famous bands would never have been created and much great music would never have been written and recorded and performed so I guess things tend to balance out in the end. 

The cream will always come to the top even if they are no longer members of Cream.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 16, 2009)

*I saw queen and david bowie in cincinnatti...*


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 16, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I saw queen and david bowie in cincinnatti...*


 
What year was that in? If it was back in their heydays it must have been really fantastic but even if later I am sure it was still darn good, at least as long as Freddie Mercury was still alive. After Freddie died Queen was not the same and it never will be. Maybe he was a pickle kisser but he was a damn talented pickle kisser and not someone that you can replace no matter how hard you try because the sound will never be the same. 

It is like Van Halen and Van Hagar (Van Halen with Sammy Hagar). Both were great but when Sammy performed older songs previously sung by "Diamond" Dave (David Lee Roth) they just never sounded right. 

But the same can be said with "Diamond" Dave singing songs that were originally sung by Sammy. 

Sammy cant make "Jump" sound right to save his life and "Diamond Dave" cant make "Finish What You Started" sound right either. 

Different styles and different voices and they just cannot replace each other and sound right. They can sound good and be entertaining but they will never sound right or be the same. 



A little funny, or at least funny to me, story is I was once on the radio while taking a leak at a Van Halen concert in Raleigh when Sammy Hagar was with the group. 

A guy from a now non-existent rock station that was the only good rock station around here, WRDU, which was bought out and turned into ANOTHER Country music station, was asking all the guys at the long urinal taking a leak "Eddie or Sammy?" 

Everyone said "Eddie" until he got to me and I said Sammy." Well I am a MAJOR Eddie Van Halen fan but I figured that someone had to say "Sammy" so I did so instead of just moving on to the next guy like he did with all the rest he asked me a few questions so I got to be on the radio while draining my lizard at a Van Halen concert. 

Not exactly what I would call my fifteen minutes of fame but it was still cool to me.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 17, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> What year was that in? If it was back in their heydays it must have been really fantastic but even if later I am sure it was still darn good, at least as long as Freddie Mercury was still alive. After Freddie died Queen was not the same and it never will be. Maybe he was a pickle kisser but he was a damn talented pickle kisser and not someone that you can replace no matter how hard you try because the sound will never be the same.
> 
> It is like Van Halen and Van Hagar (Van Halen with Sammy Hagar). Both were great but when Sammy performed older songs previously sung by "Diamond" Dave (David Lee Roth) they just never sounded right.
> 
> ...


*I think it was 1978.....*


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 17, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I think it was 1978.....*


 

Cool. That was a pretty good time to see them.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 17, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> Cool. That was a pretty good time to see them.


*queen was simply amazing in concert....*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 17, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *queen was simply amazing in concert....*


*That they are... I missed them on my list... they sound just like the album which is hard to do live... Theres a good show I saw on PBS that has Brian May in a studio showing how they did all the different tracks, and what the sounds were......*


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Feb 17, 2009)

Brick Top, funny you mentioned Steve Winwood, I just saw him perform a few weeks ago at a casino in CT and he was phenominal! and Twisty, yes, I really dig Leon Russell... I think he rocks, and I actually brought my grandma to see him because she is a fan also! I have a really, really cool grandma... real cool for a lady in her late 80s...


----------

